# Need a VHF radio



## Zorba

Hello fellow yakkers

Well it's time I bought a VHF handheld as I am ready to start exploring the big blue. There are so many brands available so can I ask for some advise please. My research tells me that the radio should float foremost, some include GPS capabilities, and some flash when in the water. The front runner so far is the Lowrance LHR-80A does anyone have personal experience with these or is there another brand which I should look at?

http://www.chsmith.com.au/Products/Lowr ... d-VHF.html

Thanks

Andy


----------



## kayakone

Andy, I would not get one that flashes when in the water, reason being that if you get into offshore fishing, you will eventually be in 15 + knots, and the radio is wet all the time from spray. I had one with this capability, but you couldn't over-ride the flashing light function, and so in rough water it consumed a lot of battery power.

Another function to consider is Digital Select Calling (DSC). This is a good in between step between a 'situation' where you might call Coastguard/VMR, and when you go straight for your PLB/EPIRB. Upon activating the DSC button, the closest Coastguard/VMR are alerted to you being in distress, and it also relays your exact position, and your details (same as a registered PLB/EPIRB). They may then call you to determine the situation.

One other consideration is power output. Most have 1, 3 and 5 Watts of power. A few have 6W. Power is everything in communication distance and clarity, therefore go for 6W if you can find one.


----------



## Penno

G


----------



## Zorba

Hi Penno

Where did you go to get your licence? How long does it take to get and cost?


----------



## Penno

G


----------



## Zorba

Hello

I have spotted an Icom M24 VHF radio with 5watts power on Amazon for $136.80

Will radios from the US work here and compliant? Other than warranty issues I don't see any other issues? Has anyone had any experiences (good or bad) to prove it's not worth buying them from overseas?


----------



## badmotorfinger

Correct Gatesy


----------



## scater

Zorba said:


> Hello
> 
> I have spotted an Icom M24 VHF radio with 5watts power on Amazon for $136.80
> 
> Will radios from the US work here and compliant? Other than warranty issues I don't see any other issues? Has anyone had any experiences (good or bad) to prove it's not worth buying them from overseas?


I love buying overseas but I bought my m23 here because I needed it pronto. The radio will work but the warranty would require it to be sent back to the states.


----------



## Zorba

You're right about paying a bit extra in case of warranty issues but the cheapest I found an Icom M23 is $240. Where did you see it for $200 because that's a good price and I would be interested
Thanks


----------



## Zorba

Hi

thanks, I did go to Trymax a couple of days ago and they quoted me $240 for the Icom M23

must print the page and show them, maybe they will beat their own price by 10% :lol:

Thanks


----------



## spottymac

I have ordered a Standard Horizon HX150 Floating 5 Watt Handheld VHF radio, it doesn't have all the whistle and bells but looks like a good well made unit, $145.00 Delivered

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Standard-Horizo ... 5d3c3aac91

The HX150 is our "best value" floating handheld VHF. With an updated slim, form fitting case design, oversized easy to read LCD and backlit keypad, the HX150 looks and feels great at a fraction of the cost of comparable VHF radios. Upgraded with a Li-Ion battery, this VHF will supply you with more than 10 hours of operating time. Other great features include; Programmable Scan, Dual Watch, Ch16 Priority Scan; , selectable 5 and 1 Watt transmit power, and a battery life indicator. The HX150 comes packaged with 1030 mAh non memory rechargeable battery, belt clip, 110 VAC trickle charger and a drop-in charging cradle. The HX150 is backed by an industry leading 3-year waterproof warranty.

Features:

Floating
Submersible IPX8 (4.92' or 1.5M for 30 minutes)
Slim, form fitting case design
10 hours of battery life
E2O (Easy To Operate) menu system
Selectable 5 and 1 Watt transmit power output
Supplied with a 1030 mAh Ni-MH battery, AC chargers and a charging cradle with correct voltage and plug for your country
Large channel display
Programmable Scan, Priority Scan and Dual Watch
Key lock
Squelch level on display
Battery life indicator
3 Year Waterproof Warranty


----------



## paulo

spottymac said:


> I have ordered a Standard Horizon HX150 Floating 5 Watt Handheld VHF radio, it doesn't have all the whistle and bells but looks like a good well made unit, $145.00 Delivered


This is probably best value for money ATM. Twice the battery life of the expensive Lawrence lhr units.


----------



## Zorba

Thanks everyone for your feedback. I was lucky enough to score a Icom M23 from BCF for $169 delivered from the Armidale store to Brisbane

Thanks
Andy

(Thanks for the heads up Waynej)


----------



## royourboat

I'm sure you found that the LHR-80 is replaced, Lowrance now makes a similar model called Link-2. http://www.chsmith.com.au/Products/Lowrance-Link-2-DSC-VHF-GPS-Handheld-Radio.html

I have found this VHF also which looks and features almost exactly as the Link-2. Simrad HH33 http://www.chsmith.com.au/Products/Simrad-HH33-Hand-Held-VHF-Radio.html

Anybody used the HH33 or know the difference? It seems like its come out of the same electronics factory and even the same plastic mould.


----------



## paulo

Tonystott said:


> Are you seriously suggesting that Lowrance LHR radios only have 5 hour battery life? You must have a dud.


Cant see where I quoted 5hrs but yeh, during last year's Fraser trip, all 4 lowrance lhr batteries were close to dead and required nearly a full charge every evening. The horizon and an older lowrance only needed charging every second day.


----------



## pavo

Try and get one with an ipx rateing of 8 as this means waterproof rateing. 
The higher number the better.


----------



## badmotorfinger

The GPS has died in my second LHR-80. Neither have seen a lot of use or any dunkings. Waterproofing seems a bit suspect.


----------

